# Egyptians abroad can vote!



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CAIRO Oct 25 (Reuters) - An Egyptian court ruled on Tuesday that Egyptians living abroad should be allowed to vote at embassies in upcoming parliamentary and presidential elections, a judicial source said.

Egypt's parliamentary elections, the first elections after mass protests ended President Hosni Mubarak's 30-year rule in February, will start on Nov. 28. Egyptians will then vote for a new president although no date has been set.

The ruling army council has sent mixed messages about whether expatriates would be allowed to vote, although many protesters had made it one of their demands.

Egyptian media suggests about 8 million citizens study and work abroad, many of them driven away to find jobs because of high unemployment at home. Most work in other Arab states, including the Gulf, though there is a sizeable community in the West.

Egypt, the Arab world's most populous state with about 80 million people, relies heavily on remittances from its expatriates for foreign currency income. (Reporting by Shaimaa Fayed; Editing by Louise Ireland)


----------



## pioneer5 (Jun 28, 2011)

hamdullah


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> CAIRO Oct 25 (Reuters) - An Egyptian court ruled on Tuesday that Egyptians living abroad *should *be allowed to vote at embassies in upcoming parliamentary and presidential elections, a judicial source said.
> 
> ....................................


The court only said they should be allowed to vote, didn't say the government had to make it happen.......

Could be wrong...............But from the signs given already by the government, "_Technical problems will prevent it from happening_" will most likely be the government's response


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> The court only said they should be allowed to vote, didn't say the government had to make it happen.......
> 
> Could be wrong...............But from the signs given already by the government, "_Technical problems will prevent it from happening_" will most likely be the government's response


The government? I guess that means SCAF

Yes, just like everything else in the country, nothing happens without Tantawi's say so

Ahram Online:

Egypt’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs is taking steps to allow Egyptian nationals living abroad to participate in upcoming parliamentary polls, ministry spokesman Amr Rushdy stated on Wednesday.

It was the first official ministry statement on the issue since an administrative court on Tuesday ruled to allow Egyptian expatriates to vote in national elections.

Rushdy clarified, however, that the ministry was* still awaiting a final decision on the matter by Egypt’s ruling military council.*

The spokesman went on to note that Egyptian embassies and consulates worldwide were currently making preparations for expatriate balloting in advance of Egypt's first post-Mubarak parliamentary contest, slated to begin on 28 November.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

My opinion is that if you don't live permanently in the country, why should you get to vote and say who is in power? Perhaps I am the only one who thinks this........Whether they get to vote or not, how will it be done to ensure the voting is right?


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

DeadGuy said:


> The court only said they should be allowed to vote, didn't say the government had to make it happen.......
> 
> Could be wrong...............But from the signs given already by the government, "_Technical problems will prevent it from happening_" will most likely be the government's response


Do you think said "technical problems"  could affect elections here?
After all the people who will preside these new elections will be the same ones that monitored Hosni's 55 election wins in the past thirty years.....


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/511533


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Remember, Remember...the 5th of November :flame:

I know most people on here are expats in Egypt, but I thought I'd share it for those Egyptians abroad who may visit the forum

e-campaign for Egyptians expats' right to vote event. 

??????? ????????? ???????? ??? ???? ???????? ??????? ???????? ?? ????????? | Facebook?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

_A statement from the cabinet on Saturday said Egyptians living abroad can post their ID numbers on the committee’s website for one week starting 10 November in order to register in the electoral process._

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/512336

So now if someone's living abroad for a while and all they got is their Egyptian passports, they can't vote..............Perfect way out


----------



## RPDRamy (Nov 10, 2011)

Finally  

Heading to the embassy of Egypt in Berlin then!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

RPDRamy said:


> Finally
> 
> Heading to the embassy of Egypt in Berlin then!


Mabrook!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> _A statement from the cabinet on Saturday said Egyptians living abroad can post their ID numbers on the committee’s website for one week starting 10 November in order to register in the electoral process._
> 
> Egyptian expats to vote in elections | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt
> 
> So now if someone's living abroad for a while and all they got is their Egyptian passports, they can't vote..............Perfect way out


Ahram Online today:

"Egypt's Minister of Manpower and Emigration Ahmed Hassan Al-Borai stated that Egyptians living abroad will be able to vote using their passports.

The government stated earlier that Egyptians will vote by showing their National ID card with the new national numbering system. This sparked worries within the expat community because many haven't received the new national ID card.

Al-Borai's states, however that all Egyptians born in 1900 or after have already been assigned a national ID number in the database, regardless if they have received the card.

The name on the passport, he explains, will be cross-referenced with the national ID number database.

Al-Borai also clarified that expatriates will vote for parliamentary minister in the district according to their last registered residential address.

Egyptian embassies and consulates abroad will supervise the voting process for Egyptians residing abroad, he added.

After a group of rights lawyers filed a lawsuit, Egypt's Administrative Court issued a verdict in October that grants Egyptian expatriates their right to vote in the Egyptian elections and referenda.

Following the decision, which was accepted by the military council and the interim cabinet, the floor has been opened for expatriate voters to register through their respective embassy websites.

The number of Egyptians living and working abroad is estimated between 6.7 and 10 million."

:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypts famous elastic goal posts

CAIRO: One week after the court ruling allowing Egyptians living abroad to vote in the upcoming parliamentary elections, 20 Egyptians living in Israel registered to vote, prompting a lawsuit to ban them.

Independent candidate Khaled Nadeem of the Qasr El-Nil constituency filed a lawsuit at the Administrative Court to ban Egyptians living in Israel or married to Israelis from voting.

“It is a conflict of interest as these people are loyal to Egypt and Israel, which is where they earn their living,” Nadeem said on his Facebook page.

Human rights activist Hossam Bahgat, director of the Egyptian Initiative for Personal Rights (EIPR), finds this issue a “distraction at a time when the country is going though significant challenges, gearing up for decisive elections. We don’t have the luxury to engage in polemical discussions.”

“Egyptians living abroad, regardless of their legal status or the country where they are based, can vote in accordance to an administrative court ruling and any attempt to deprive an Egyptian citizen from voting is unlawful,” he said.

Even though Nadeem is hopeful the Administrative Court will rule in the case before election day, there are no laws, decrees or articles that prohibit Egyptians living in Israel from voting, whether in presidential or parliamentary elections, according to Abdel Aleem Mohamed, political analyst at Al-Ahram Center for Political and Strategic Studies.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Egypts famous elastic goal posts
> 
> CAIRO: One week after the court ruling allowing Egyptians living abroad to vote in the upcoming parliamentary elections, 20 Egyptians living in Israel registered to vote, prompting a lawsuit to ban them.
> 
> ...


At least those who live in Israel managed to register..............The website apparently gives an error message when/if you're logged in from USA, Canada, and most European countries, unlike KSA and the Arab Gulf area where almost +40% of those who managed to register so far live 

Error messages and "technical" errors.............Reminds me of the computer bug changing Christian females' religion on their national IDs, amazing how random those errors are :lol:

Also the National ID issue...........If you don't have it, you can't vote


----------

